# Batterie / Akku für ein Garmin Striker 7 SV



## Scholle22 (8. November 2017)

Moin Moin

Ich bekomme demnächst ein Garmin Striker 7sv.

Nun würde ich gerne erfahren, welche Akku/Batterie in bezug auf die Ah-Zahl ihr mit hierfür empfehlen würdet und wo ich diese bekomme.

danke

Petri Heil


----------



## Franky (8. November 2017)

*AW: Btterie / Akku für ein Garmin Striker 7 SV*

Kommt drauf an, wie lange du ohne Aufladen hinkommen willst. Rechne lt. Anleitung mit 1A/h... hochstrom oder besonders zyklenfest tut nicht not. Bewährt hat sich Fiamm, Panasonic oder multipower.


----------



## goldfisch12 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Batterie / Akku für ein Garmin Striker 7 SV*

Das Striker 7sv braucht in etwa 0,9A/h. Bei Blei Akkus geht man i.d.R. von einer Energieeffizienz von 80% aus, d.h. Du hast bei einem 10Ah Akku ca 8AH effektiv zur Verfügung, das sind dann gut 8 Stunden Betriebszeit. Das wird im Normalfall reichen.
Die von Franky genannten Hersteller kann ich nur bestätigen.
Wenn Du allerdings keine Lust hast 3,5kg Batterielast mitzuschleppen, dann würde ich Dir einen liFePo4 Akku empfehlen, der wiegt mit 8Ah(92% Energieeffizienz) nur 1000g, kostet allerdings rund 100€. Der Preis rechnet sich auf lange Sicht aber. Bei Interesse kannst Du mal hier schauen
https://www.i-tecc.de/shop/lifepo4-...lifeenergy-lifepo4-akku-12v-8ah-mit-bms?c=108


----------



## Franky (9. November 2017)

*AW: Batterie / Akku für ein Garmin Striker 7 SV*

Ich hab gerade einmal nachgesehen, was ich mir letztes Jahr für einen neuen Akku gekauft habe. Ist nicht nur und ausschließlich für Echolote gedacht, sondern dient auch als "MaxiPowerBank" für Handy&Co...
CTM AGM Bleiakku CTL18-12
Wichtig war mir für meinen Zweck ein M5 Schraubanschluss, damit meine selbstkonfektionierte Stromversorgung da angebaut werden kann  Und das war mit die "kleinste" Version, die ich gefunden hatte....


----------

